

Egyptian army suspends constitution and removes President Morsi  - mmq
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/middle-east-live/2013/jul/03/egypt-countdown-army-deadline-live

======
zw123456
Democracy, you can't handle democracy, Are some cultures incapable of handling
democracy? I am so disappointed.

